# Impossible de partitionner disque dur externe



## bluefox94 (17 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe de 500GB. Il est clairement indiqué sur la boite qu'il compatible avec Mac.

Mon problème est qu'en utilisant la procédure de formatage classique ( application, utilitaires, utilitaires de disque, partitionner, .. ), l'icône "partionner" est grisée et donc non-cliquable. Je suis donc bloqué à cette étape. Comment faire pour le formater pour qu'il fonctionne sous Mac ?!

Info:
500GB
USB Windows (NTFS)
Table de partition: MBR


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Octobre 2015)

Salut. 
Essaie effacer puis format Mac os x schéma guid. 
@+


----------



## aspa (20 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème sur deux DDE : "Partitionner" est en grisé même après avoir tout effacé.
J'ai aussi essayé avec une démo de iPartition, ça ne va pas mieux.

Avec Utilitaire de disque :




Avec iPartition :




Merci d'avance si quelqu'un a une idée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

J'ai eu ce problème, ça a fonctionné quand j'ai sélectionné la racine du DDE, ce qui fait que Effacer refait la partition, une seule en fait


----------



## aspa (20 Octobre 2015)

Merci de ta réponse.


Felix II a dit:


> ... j'ai sélectionné la racine du DDE


C'est quoi ça ? Tu fais comment ?



Felix II a dit:


> ...ce qui fait que Effacer refait la partition, une seule en fait


Je n'ai qu'une seule partition sur les deux DDE.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

Regarde mon screen





Partitionner et Effacer sont accessibles en sélectionnant la racine du DDE => ST1000L ------------------ Media
faut dire que mes disques externes sont en THB

______________________________________
Si jamais ton post est résolu, pour aider les autres qui ont ce problème, suis les explications données :> http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/


----------



## aspa (20 Octobre 2015)

OK j'ai compris. Mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que j'ai aussi ST1000L... en rebranchant mon DDE (ce que je n'avais pas avant). Va comprendre.
Je regrette SL c'était plus simple. Mais là, nouveau Mac + Yosemite/El Capitan c'est la galère. 

Merci.


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2015)

aspa a dit:


> Je regrette SL c'était plus simple. Mais là, nouveau Mac + Yosemite/El Capitan c'est la galère.


Donc, tu préfères la complexité de Utilitaire de disque sous Snow Leopard, plutôt que la simplicité sous Yosemite/El Capitan ?

Il y a beaucoup moins d'options maintenant, de plus tu ne t'occupes plus de faire les réparations, c'est le système qui s'en occupe.


----------



## aspa (20 Octobre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Donc, tu préfères la complexité de Utilitaire de disque sous Snow Leopard, plutôt que la simplicité sous Yosemite/El Capitan ?


Ça c'est ton point de vue  . Je trouvais SL beaucoup plus simple.
C'est vrai que je débute sur 10.10, mais j'ai quand même du mal à m'y retrouver.
Depuis 4 jours j'essaie de faire une sauvegarde (d'où les partitions sur un de mes DDE). Même en ayant jeté des coups d'œil ici et sur OSX Facile je ne comprends pas tout. 



Locke a dit:


> Il y a beaucoup moins d'options maintenant, de plus tu ne t'occupes plus de faire les réparations, c'est le système qui s'en occupe.


Là je ne savais pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

Et là ça devient clair comme de l'eau de roche, non!!


----------



## aspa (20 Octobre 2015)

Felix II a dit:


> Et là ça devient clair comme de l'eau de roche, non!!


Du calme, ce n'est pas la peine de crier. J'ai bien spécifié que je n'avais pas "ST1000..." au départ.
Et j'ai 62 ans, j'apprends peut-être un peu moins vite que les autres...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

Ne te fâche pas, je n'ai que 71 ans bien sonnés 
Chacun son rythme, hein!!


----------

